# Sex after miscarriage?



## ~KristaLee~

I had a miscarriage on October 28th and a D&C on the 29th. The doctor said to wait two weeks before doing anything strenuous or having sex. So we've been waiting. The two week mark is tomorrow. We were planning on having sex but, now I'm starting to freak myself out. I know part of the reason they tell you to wait is because your cervix has to close and if it isn't closed you can get an infection. Now I'm paranoid of getting an infection. 

Also, we don't typically use condoms, in fact, we only have once. We were NTNP for the little bean that I miscarried two weeks ago. And we were planning on NTNP when we started having sex again. The doctor suggested waiting a cycle before TTC/NTNP again so we were contemplating following that advice and using condoms until I get my AF again. Would using condoms reduce the risk of the infection that I'm worried about too?

I'm contemplating waiting until AF shows to have sex again all together just because I'm freaking myself out. I don't want to have sex too soon and cause an infection or do something to my body. 



Any advice/reassurance would be awesome!


----------



## bevan88

I so understand your fears!

I had a medical managed miscarage 8 weeks ago and waited 2 weeks before have sex again, im not ttc again just yet though and we were just carefull. 

I then found out i had retained products still after 8 weeks!!!! so had erpc or d & c as you guys call it on saturday!

I am no where near healed enough physically at the moment to even consider sex let alone ttc. I too am petrified i will get an infection in fact im worried sick that i still have retianed products (alought i may just be being parinoid after my rare experiance).

I would say use a condom it will deffo reduce the risk of infection but id also say dont rush into it you will only delay your recovery in the long run. Just do what feels right and dont beat yourself up! 

:hugs:


----------



## ~KristaLee~

Thanks for the advice. And I'm sorry for what you went through!

Do you know if after a D&C (erpc) your cervix closes faster then if you do it naturally? I'm so confused and I'd just like to figure this out because I want to have sex with him (especially since tomorrow is our anniversary!) but, I'm worried I'll convince myself it's okay and then think about it too much during sex and freak out. :dohh: :sad1:


----------



## roseanne

I think everyone is different - My cervix was closed 2 weeks after I passed a fetus at 14 weeks.


----------



## ginger91

Hi Krista Lee,

Sorry to hear about your loss. I had an erpc about 6 weeks ago. Started having sex again just under 2 weeks after op and did not prevent anything. I was also told to wait till after af. Naughty girl- smack my bum! Got my af about a week ago and can't say I was too upset- it is a sign (hopefully) of things getting back to normal. Just to warn you was a bit stingy at first so take it easy!

Take care

xx


----------



## laurietate25

...............................................


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well me and my OH had sex yesterday - which is only 3 days after it happening, it was more a way of grieving for me, some consolement if that makes sense. I know it shouldn't have been that soon, but there was no pain. Really hoping there was no further risk caused. I have been numb about this one really. Been given advice to wait two cycles. We don't normally use condoms or anything, but think we may have too, as much as I would love to get pregnant again I think its vital to follow my nurses advice this time. With sex they didn't give me any timeline though, they just said when you stop bleeding but take precaution.


----------



## zoe87

Hi after havin 2 m/c's i was advisednot to have sex for a month! and after that to use condoms however i didnt follow advice and i watied 3 weeks. x


----------



## sophster

Hi

I wouldn't think so much it would be waiting for your cervix to close, because in some women particularly if they have had kids their cervix is always slightly open, and other women have a noticeably open cervix at their fertile time and of course infections don't usually occur then; but just after a miscarriage its easier for an infection to enter and develop because of the bleeding, and exposed and raw tissues internally. I was told to wait until the bleeding had stopped, I was a bit apprehensive but everything seemed fine.

Sophie


----------

